# Awkward Audition



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

Is it bad that, while auditioning for a haunt, the people didn't make me act anything out? I was pretty enthusiastic, stating that I've been waiting years for this opportunity. I even showed them a picture of my home haunt. I danced a little, they asked some questions about my interests and such... But I find it weird that they didn't ask me to act. Good, bad...?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Maybe they were impressed with your enthusiasm/background and/or are looking for certain body types and you fit the bill. 

Either way, good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, I am really skinny (skeleton monster, possibly?) and I have pretty hairy legs and arms (werewolf?), but they're going to call in less than a week to tell me. Actually, they're going to give me a call the day before my birthday...


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Do you know anyone else that has auditioned there in the past? I was wondering whether you could ask another actor what their experience was.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I wanted to work at my one and only local commercial haunt in the past, but the owner said I had too many tattoos....you wouldn't think that would matter, would ya?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

I auditioned with friends I know people who auditioned there before. They all had to act. I didn't do much of anything. They asked me about tattoos and piercing (I have none). Maybe my acne was a turn off... IDK if they make-up artists have trouble with that stuff.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I doubt your skin would be an issue. Your age might, though, if you are young enough to have concerns about acne (we've all been there). Are you by chance under the age of 18?


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

It probably isn't bad. They probably just thought you would be fine and just moved along. Some places aren't super organized with this type of thing. They might have just thought since you have an obvious interest, you would do a good job. 

Good luck!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 2, 2011)

> I doubt your skin would be an issue. Your age might, though, if you are young enough to have concerns about acne (we've all been there). Are you by chance under the age of 18?


I am turning 17 a week from today, but they hire people 16 and over... Even some 15 year olds (a limited number of them).



> It probably isn't bad. They probably just thought you would be fine and just moved along. Some places aren't super organized with this type of thing. They might have just thought since you have an obvious interest, you would do a good job.


I sure hope so. I'll find out in less than a week.


----------



## Brett Baker (Aug 3, 2010)

was there a specific part you tried out for? the one place in the world achne shouldnt mater is a haunt, there are so many ways to cover up. masks prosthetics, makeup. we some times have to make a concerted effort to leave part of a naturally freaky face naturally freaky. age and stature can be an issue, but the passion and initiative of making your own home haunt goes along way. the people running auditions can be barraged, everyone wants there attention now!! In our haunt we have starter positions with technician type jobs, drop window, knocking over the barrell wall, they do scare people, but dont require much audition. We place our under age actors in these positions to protect them. From there you earn your way to the more visable parts with experience. So did you get the part?

BTW turned down for too many tattoos and piercings??? I love theat in actors,....But it is a sign of problems with athority. Its hard to find a wild rebel that will show up every night, stay in character ond on their sceene but when you do priceless.......


----------



## Spookie_T (Jul 18, 2011)

Some of the haunts in our area hire younger actors to be guides and later move them up to actors as they become more experienced or see potential. Either way, it would be an awesome job experience. Good Luck!


----------



## ironman37 (Mar 15, 2011)

Ryan Wern said:


> I wanted to work at my one and only local commercial haunt in the past, but the owner said I had too many tattoos....you wouldn't think that would matter, would ya?


that shouldnt matter at all unless he had specific plans for you where you didnt need to have tattoos. i think that guy must have really hated tattoos.


----------

